# ROMANIA TRIP



## 94334 (May 1, 2005)

My wife and I have made two trips to Romania in a VW transporter 1.6TD, the latest (admittedly some years ago) a total of 6 weeks including the maximum allowable 1 month actually in the country. Highly recommended, especially the northen loop that passes just south of the Ukraine border where the most traditional buildings and customs survive. There is also some great walking to be had in the Carpathian mountains. Fantastic mediaeval painted wooden churches and monasteries. The people, especially in rural areas, are delightful, hospitable and welcoming. Free wild camping is a breeze as the countryside is largely unregulated. The one campsite we used down on the danube delta was sordid beyond belief. the Delta though is great. Major cities can be intimidating with wild traffic, little discipline and horses and carts driven in a carefree manner among the swirling traffic, just stay calm, be careful and press on! BEWARE of the 'Neds' who work the long queues at the border looking to pinch / scrounge whatever they can or to intimidate travellers into parting with some cash, this problem especially prevalent when leaving the country. Romany gypsies hail from this part of the world and can be encountered moving slowly along in their horse drawn caravans and carts ... they will check you out thoroughly (often sending kids to rummage and explore) with a view to wickedness, the only anxious moment i've ever had in Romania was one such, we just upped sticks and drove 20 miles down the road to a new spot. Problem solved. Fuel was outrageously cheap at that time (28p a litre for diesel) and reasonably raedily available.

Seriously good country to visit, highly recommended.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

10 out of 10 for courage, I always felt intimidated in Romania, most people on the make, and I was afraid to leave my vehicle for any length of time. Pretty country in places, but found the only way to get by with officialdom was by bribery.
John


----------



## 94334 (May 1, 2005)

*Security in Romania*

John,

Yes indeed, concerns about security are real and leaving the vehicle for any length of time could well be a problem, we tried to avoid it. We had a loud alarm fitted but it amused rather than deterred the local kids that would flock around and peek in whenever we parked. We went hiking for a few days on the Fagaras Ridge and I feared the worst ... but all was OK on our return.

It's a bit like travelling in Africa, poor people will always try it on and see what they can get away with, but proportionally the criminal element is about the same as home, so 97% of the folks are good-uns. We experienced great generosity on several occasions from folk who had very little themselves.

Mike R


----------

